

Suspicious package found near ASU campus was student's school project - drakaal
http://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/police-investigating-suspicious-package-left-at-asu-parking-lot-in-tempe

======
drakaal
[https://twitter.com/virgilvox/status/456508036350099456/phot...](https://twitter.com/virgilvox/status/456508036350099456/photo/1)

This was the student.

